# dale hollow



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

going to dale hollow on the 22nd. fishing for bass. staying on the east side at eagle cove. anybody out there ever fish this end ? any tips. I willpost results when I get back. thank you and catch and release always.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

hey ccc

yeah i have fished that end of dale hollow for about 15 years.

from eagle cove if you go further east you will be in wolf river where the world
record smallie was caught many many years ago. wolf river also has some of the best walleye fishing on dale hollow as well. if you go west toward the damn a couple of miles you will run into sulphur creek on the north side and the obeh river on the south side in my opinion the south side up in the obeh
river is much more productive. i havent checked lately but i would expect the water is still pretty warm and i think the water temp is usually the key to dale hollow anything from 65 degrees on down is usually good. one other thing to not overlook if you cant find the smallies give the crappie a try dale hollow has good population of big crappies but they are very hit and miss
several years ago the tennessee dow stocked "striped nose crappie" out of arkansas i believe and they have done very well.

good luck and maybe well see ya down there sometime


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Check the TWRA region three fishing report page or the Army Corps site for latest temps. I believe its still in the 70s. We just got that cold front though and it was about 40 this morning. Water is very low, at least 9 feet below summer pool as of a few weeks ago. Crappie are starting to bite good around the weed beds. Day bite for bass is begining to turn back on as the water cools down. About 2 or 3 weeks ago I was thrown deep diving cranks up to woody cliffs and was having spots chase me on nearly every cast. Caught one 20" smallie on a 1/2 oz jigging spoon off a point. I should be going up there Sunday around the middle of the lake (willow grove, mitchel creek) and going to throw some cranks and and try for some crappie.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

We will be at Dale Hollow tonight, coming back on Sunday. You will see my report soon. I hope it will have lots of "!" in it  Wish us good luck, as we will need plenty of it


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks for the info. to ashtonmj make sure if your in the area to fish lick and kyle I was there year before in the spring and had most of are luck there. sluggos and crank baits. talked to a guide I have booked and he said he was catching them on shiners in 22 - 24 ft of water. also to try green and shad colored tubes. going to try in the weed beds some top water grass frogs and sluggos . thanks again catch and release!!!!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I will be at the state park from Otober 26-29. That is a 2 minute boat ride to Eagle's Cove. I will probably smallie fish in the morning and fish for crappie and big bluegill during the day, and then fish for smallies again near dark. If you are still there, i will be in a old gray Javelin F/S stop and say hello and we can swap reports.


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

May be crappied and gill fishing that weekend too. The trout dispersed and my trolling set up for eyes is down for now.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.state.tn.us/twra/reg3fish.html

Here is the latest Dale report. I know a few of us are heading down next weekend.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

my dad got back last night from wisdom boat dock near albany ky

the trip was mainly to get the houseboat ready to go for the winter fishing trips but they did get to fish two days. only picked up 3 smallies but did catch
15 kentuckies and about a dozen crappie in the 12 inch range. locals were saying the fish really havent turned on yet other than the catfish which they were killin under lights at night by snagging shad then letting them drop to the bottom

i plan on getting down there myself around the second week of november.


tight lines everybody


----------

